# Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches



## Wildoc (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebes Forum

Ich bin neu hier.

Vor einigen Jahren hab ich mir einen Bachlauf in meinem Garten gebaut

Dieser war immer ein toller optischer Blickfang. Leider ist er auch etwas in die Jahre gekommen, so das ich mit verschiedenen Problemen zu kämpfen habe.

Wasserverlust (entweder durch Dochteffekt, Leck oder nicht erkannter Überlauf)
Schmutzablagerung in den Steinen, die ich als Füllung der 2 Bachlaufterrassen verwendet haben 

Zudem ist mir mein schöner Acer Palmatum (das farbliche Highlight) letzten Sommer vertrocknet .

Schon in den vergangenen Jahren habe ich immer wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen richtigen Teich in meinem Garten anzulegen.

Dieses Jahr soll der Plan, mir ein Stück Freizeiterholung in Form eines Teiches zu bauen, nun in die Tat umgesetzt werden

Ich habe mittlerweile auch hier in diesem Forum viel gelesen.

Bin mir aber über die Gestaltung noch nicht ganz im Klaren und möchte hier gerne Euren Rat bzw. ein paar Vorschläge

Spiele auch immer noch mit dem Gedanken mein Vorhabeneventuell mit Unterstüzung von naturagart durchzuführen. 

Also zunächst habe ich mir hier im Forum den Fachbeitrag "Vor dem ersten Spatenstich durchgelesen" 

Was will ich
Selbstbau !
Typ: 	Folienteich
Art: 	Naturnaher Teich mit Fischbesatz (Goldfische, Goldorfen, Shubunkis)
Lage:	siehe Skizze
Grösse: 40 - 50 m²
Tiefe:	ca 1,10 m
Form: 	kein ovales Loch, oder doch ?
ungefährer Standort: Dort wo bisheriger Bachlauf ist  bis an Baum und Geräteschuppen Blockhaus  (siehe Skizze) 
Bachlauf:	ja aber nicht im Dauerbetrieb 
Wasserspiel:	eventuell Sprudler
Beleuchtung am Teichrand und am Wall
Kleiner Sitzplatz (gepflastert mit Natursteinen) für Bank bzw. Standkorb
Teich teilweise  begehbar (kleiner Weg)
Bodenablauf
Skimmer 
kleiner Filterteich


Welche Technik eignet sich besser  Zielsaugtechnik (wird von naturagart präferriert, wenn ich den Prospekten glauben schenken darf)
oder Bodenablauf?

geplantes Teichumfeld
kleiner Wall an der Stirnseite des Teichs
Der Wall könnte aus verscheiden Pflanzterrassen bestehen

Zum Grundstück:
Das Grundstück läuft  leicht abschüssig von der Terrasse zum hinteren Teil des Grundstücks. Messe noch mal aus wie groß der Höhenunterschied ist.

Der alte Bachlauf  kann/soll dann weg und dem neuen (geplanten) Bachlauf weichen.


So das war es fürs erste


Wilhelm


----------



## Mifri (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Moin Wilhelm

Und:willkommen hier im Forum. Ich persönlich bin ja auch noch neu hier.

Wenn Du ein Rundumsorglospaket bekommen möchtest, kann ich Dir die Planungshilfe von NG empfehlen. Einfach eine ähnliche Zeichnung mit deinen Vorstellungen an NG senden und ein paar Tage abwarten, bis 3 Entwürfe zugesand werden. Anschließend per Coupon die Arbeitsmappe Teiche bestellen. 
Die entstehenden Kosten für die Planungshilfe (30,- EUR) und  Arbeitsmappe (60,- EUR) werden bei Folienkauf verrechnet.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Wildoc (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo Mirko,

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung. Weißt du wie detailliert die Entwürfe von NG sind? Werden hier auch schon Infos für die möglichen Teichprofile mitgeliefert, oder bekommt man zunächst nur Vorschläge in Bezug auf Form und Standort.

Wie gesagt das mit NG ist auch gerzeit nur auch ein Gedanke. Ich glaube aber,  dass ich das auch alleine mit Hilfe dieses tollen Forums schaffen könnte.

Ist die angebotene Folie und Vlies von NG wirklich so viel besser , im Vergleich zu anderen Folien (wenn man(n) dem Prospekt von NG glauben schenken darf 

Wilhelm


----------



## Wildoc (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Anbei mal ein erster Entwurf von mir.

So ungefähr in der Art  könnte ich mir den Standort vorstellen.

Vielleicht habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge für mich. Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar.

Wilhelm


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Die Tiefe würd ich mir noch einmal überlegen, ich würd mindestens 1,5m besser noch 2 m machen du wirst es später sonst bereuen!

Auch der Baum scheint mir etwas zu nah am Teich ran zu sein was ist es denn für einer?


----------



## Wildoc (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Anbei noch ein Foto vom hinteren Teil unseres Grundstücks (dort wo der Teich entstehen soll).
 
Mein Grundstück endet dort, wo sich der alte Bachlauf befindet.

Das hintere Teil des Grundstücks (rote Umrandung) gehört mir nicht. Einer meiner Nachbarn hat mir freudlicher weise ein Nutzungrecht gewährt. Dieser Teil kommt also nicht für den Standort des Teiches in Frage.

Ursprünglich hatte ich mal überlegt, den Teich direkt an der Terasse zu bauen (deswegen liegt auch noch der Gartenschlauch dort). Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber als Standort mehr den hinteren Teil meines Gartens.

Wilhelm


----------



## Wildoc (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*



gemag schrieb:


> Die Tiefe würd ich mir noch einmal überlegen, ich würd mindestens 1,5m besser noch 2 m machen du wirst es später sonst bereuen!
> 
> Auch der Baum scheint mir etwas zu nah am Teich ran zu sein was ist es denn für einer?



Hallo Gerd,

bei dem Baum handelt es sich um einen Kugelahorn.

Natürlich wirft der im Herbst auch Laub ab.

Meinst du das könnte ein größeres Problem für mich werden? Deshalb hatte ich ja auch den Skimmer eingeplant. Oder muss ich den Teich in der entsprechenden Jahrenzeit sogar abdecken?

Wilhelm


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Nicht die Blätter eher die Wurzeln!
Gegen die Blätter kannst du was unternehmen aber was machst du gegen die Wurzeln welche sich den Weg zum Teich suchen?


----------



## Wildoc (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

hmmm. Werde mich noch einmal erkundigen wie groß so ein Wurzelballen werden kann. 

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das der Wurzelballen ungefähr so groß ist wie die Baumkrone.

Das müßte ich dann natürlich in meinen Planungen noch berücksichtigen.
Gibt es einen Sicherheitsabstand, den ihr mir empfehlen würdet? In wie weit schützt micht das Vlies?

Wilhelm


----------



## gemag (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Ich würd denn Baum mindestens 3m weg setzen und dann kommt es drauf an wie groß er mal wird.Das Vlies schützt nicht vor den Wurzeln.Ich habe selbst meinen __ Efeu entfernt weil diese Wurzeln gefährlich werden können!
Oder du mauerst eine Wand dort hin wo der Baum steht und schützt da durch die Folie.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo,

das mit dem Baum würde ich mir auch genau überlegen. Warum? Schau mal:



 

Das ist die Wurzel eines kleinen Krekenbaumes (Wildpflaume). Der Stamm hat nicht mal 10 cm Durchmesser, die Krone keine 2 Meter...


----------



## Mifri (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Moin

Also NG liefert zuerst einmal eine Planungshilfe über Standort, Möglichkeiten und ungefähre Größe inkl. Kostenvoranschlag. Das eigentliche Teichprofil (von oben betrachtet) kann man dann von NG übernehmen oder eben nicht. Das Höhenprofil wird bei der Planungshilfe nicht vorgegeben, jedoch gibt die Arbeitsmappe Teiche dafür etwas genauere Angaben inkl. einer kleinen Profilschablone. Ebenso gibt die Arbeitsmappe auch konkrete Hinweise über Planung, eine quasi Bauanleitung und, was man nach der Fertigstellung zu tun bzw. zu lassen hat (3 Hefte: Planung, Bau, Unterhaltung). 

Ich persönlich bin diesen Weg gegangen, weil ich dort alles von einem Anbieter inkl. Infomaterial bekommen kann. Sicherlich kostet alles seinen Preis und man zahlt vielleicht auch für den Namen NG etwas mehr, aber an der einen oder anderen Stelle spart man halt wieder etwas Geld ein.

Bei meinen Teichprofil z.B. habe ich die Folie speziel anfertigen lassen. Dafür muss die Grube entsprechend der Arbeitsmappe (Infos gibt es auch in den NG-Katalog) vermessen werden. Daraus entsteht dann ein Folienplan (bei mir: 3 Bahnen  8,5x2m + 2 Bahnen 4,8x2m). Das macht also 70,2m2 Teichfolie, die entsprechend dem Folienplan geschweißt wird. Sicherlich hätte ich das ganze auch im Baumarkt oder woanders bekommen, aber wohl nur als 8,5x10m Rechteck >> 85m2. Bei der Sonderanfertigung muss ich aber nur die ca. 70m2 und nicht 85m2 zahlen (ca. 150,- EUR weniger).

Ob Du nun mit NG baust oder nicht, liegt bei Dir. 

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## Wildoc (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*



gemag schrieb:


> Ich würd denn Baum mindestens 3m weg setzen und dann kommt es drauf an wie groß er mal wird.Das Vlies schützt nicht vor den Wurzeln.Ich habe selbst meinen __ Efeu entfernt weil diese Wurzeln gefährlich werden können!
> Oder du mauerst eine Wand dort hin wo der Baum steht und schützt da durch die Folie.



Hallo Gerd,

Ich glaube der Baum würde es mir zu dieser Jahreszeit übel nehmen, wenn ich ihn versetze. Verpflanzen wäre wohl erst wieder im Herbst möglich. Da ich aber gerne noch in diesem Sommer mein Projekt Teichbau in die Tat umsetzten möchte, werde ich wohl mehr Abstand zum Baum halten halten, oder deinem Rat mit der Mauer folgen.



Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Wildoc (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

So nach einer kleinen schöpferischen Pause soll es nun weiter gehen. Ich habe die Zeit genutzt um meine Vorstellungen zu konkretisieren und mich durch intensives lesen hier im Forum möglichst gut auf mein Vorhaben vorzubereiten.

Der alte Bachlauf ist wurde mittlerweile abgebaut. Den möglichen neuen Standort haben ich mit einem Gartenschlauch ausgelegt. Daraufhin habe ich mal einen neuen Entwurf erstellt
 

Folgende Fragen stellen sich mir.
Ist es sinnvoll einen zusätzlichen  kleinen Filterteich anzulegen? Wenn ja wie groß sollte dieser sein?

Absolut unsicher bin ich mir noch, ob ich den Teich mit Bodenlauf  oder mit der von der Firma NG vorgeschlagenen  Ziel Saug Technik bauen soll.

Ist dies eine Kostenfrage oder gibt es hier Erfahrungen die für die eine oder andere Variante sprechen?

Hoffentlich habt ihr noch ein paar nützliche Tips für mich. Dankbar bin ich auch für Verbesserungsvorschläge bezüglich  Standort, Form oder Gestaltung .

Wilhelm


----------



## unicorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*



Wildoc schrieb:


> Ursprünglich hatte ich mal überlegt, den Teich direkt an der Terasse zu bauen (deswegen liegt auch noch der Gartenschlauch dort). Mittlerweile bevorzuge ich aber als Standort mehr den hinteren Teil meines Gartens.



warum willst du das denn nicht mehr?
Ich persönlich finde das wunderschön, direkt am Teich zu sitzen und alles zu beobachten.
Und Platz hast du ja da.......


----------



## Wildoc (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo Manuela,

ein Grund, dass ich den hinteren Teil bevorzuge,liegt an der Neigung des Grundstücks. Das Gelände fällt von der Terrasse bis zur Gundstücksgrenze um geschätzte 40 – 50 cm ab.

Gerade im Bereich der Terrasse fällt das Grundstück am stärksten ab. 

Der Bereich wo ich den Teich eingezeichnet habe ist relativ eben.

Ein weiterer Grund war , dass ich im hinteren Teil des Teichs mir einen kleinen Wall mit Findlingen und Gräsern vorstelle. Wenn ich den Standort direkt an der Terrasse wähle, würde ich mir die Sicht auf den Rest des Gartens nehmen. 

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo Wilhelm.

Gerade das





Wildoc schrieb:


> würde ich mir die Sicht auf den Rest des Gartens nehmen.


versuchen andere absichtlich herbei zu führen...
Vielleicht kann Dir Google mit dem Suchbegriff Gartenzimmer näher bringen, welche Wirkung es haben kann, nicht den gesamten Garten im Blick zu haben.
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,33903.0.html

Bei uns wurde direkt um das Hofrondell (Fotos sind über den Signaturlink unten erreichbar) extra eine Hainbuchenhecke gesetzt, damit man irgendwann nicht mehr quer über den Hof blicken kann.


----------



## unicorn (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

und bei uns hat es den Grund dass die Leute von draussen uns nicht auf die Terrasse schauen können.
Ist ja ein Schrebergarten mit viel neugierigem Fußvolk


----------



## Wildoc (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr noch ein paar Tips für mich was die Größe des Filterteichs angeht?

Unschlüssig bin ich mir immer noch, ob ich meinen Teich mit Bodenablauf oder Ziel-Saugtechnik mit Dammdurchführung (á la ng) bauen soll?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Pro und Contras geben, damit ich mich besser entscheiden kann 

Wilhelm


----------



## Wildoc (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo,

hat keiner Antworten auf meine Fragen?

Wilhelm


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hallo Wilhelm.

Bist Du schon weiter gekommen?

Der Filterteich sollte m.M.n. nicht zu klein geplant werden und auch nicht zu schmal, da sonst der Druchfluß zu schnell erfolgt und sich so kaum Sediment absetzen kann....
Ich denke, das Minimum sind ca. 30%, dann aber sehr gut bepflanzt! Je mehr/je größer die Fische, desto größer die Pflanzzonen im Teich und der Filtergraben. 

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen Bodenablauf und Ziel-Saug-Technik besteht aus meiner Sicht aus dem Durchbruch durch die Dichtung (Folie). Ansonsten läuft ja beides je nach Filteranlage (bis zur Pumpe) in Schwerkraft.
Du musst wissen, ob Du diese evtl. undichte Stelle riskieren möchtest.
In den Fachbeiträgen ist der Einbau eines Bodenablaufes samt Bildern gut erklärt.


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Hi Mirco,
wie sieht's aktuell aus?
Wir würden uns über Bilder/Berichte sehr freuen, anderenfalls gern unsere Meinung kundgeben.


----------



## Checker (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

suche vorschläge für einen bachlauf


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Meine Überlegungen zum Bau eines Gartenteiches*

Wenn du eine ordentliche Folie (EPDM oder HD-PE) nimmst 
und nicht das billig-Baumarkt-PVC, von dem ich dir ohnehin dringend abrate,
ist das mit den Wurzeln kein Problem - der Baum kann bleiben.

Ich würde dir sogar zu NOCH größerer Tiefe raten! (Mein Teich ist 3,8 m tief.)
In 50 m² kann man durchaus schon mal schwimmen 
und da wirbelt man beim flachen Teich den ganzen Bodenschlamm auf.
Auch dem an und für sich völlig natürlichen Prozess der Verlandung leistet man so Widerstand:
Während in 1,5 m Tiefe sehr schnell Pflanzen wachsen und den Wasserraum bis zum Spiegel füllen,
passiert das beim 3m tiefen Teich kaum und du behältst ohne laufende Arbeit eine freie Wasseroberfläche.
Der tiefe Teich ist auch weniger empfindlich gegenüber sommerlicher Erwärmung,
und enthält nicht zuletzt ganz einfach mehr Wasser,
was der biologischen Stabilität hilft.

Letzter Tipp:
Hier im Forum findest du niemanden, der seinen Teich zu groß gemacht hätte,
aber viele Berichte, wo mühevoll der Teich ) oft sogar in mehreren Schritten!) vergrößert wurde.
Erspar dir doch die zusätzliche Arbeit 
und mach ihn GLEICH größer 
(und tiefer!)


----------

